# Anyone know the value on this bike?



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got this sears spyder yesterday,gentleman use to work at sears for over 40 years, original owner, in good shape, and can anyone tell me the year, (code # 477980 469526), and value, thanks


----------



## jpromo (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooh it's got the awesome tiger striped seat. Loving it!


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 30, 2011)

its a 1967. plrobly worth $250-300 range.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks too you both.


----------

